# Rescue...but is she GSD? Ears down.



## Luna's Mom (Feb 11, 2015)

I got this pup from someone who couldn't handle any more puppy biting and told us she was a GSD/Husky mix. We had just lost our 13 year old GSD mix so we gave her a chance. She's already transformed quite a bit and the ears are only up when she's asleep! This weeks she's even losing the black from her tail. Any ideas? She's still pretty young and a great dog(only 9 weeks old).


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There is probably some GSD in there. What an adorable puppy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gsd and ?Whatever the mix she is a cutie!


----------



## ocheltree812 (Feb 24, 2012)

She is beautiful. Don't worry about the ears too much...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She is just adorable! What is her name?


----------



## Luna's Mom (Feb 11, 2015)

Her name is Luna. She is 15 lbs, so her weight is on track for a GSD. But then again, my last puppy only weighed 9 lbs at 9 weeks and turned out to be an 85 lb beauty. So I guess you never know when they are this young!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

I see gsd / lab ?


----------

